# Phil Heath's arm - HOLY SH1T



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

No words are needed


----------



## Rick89 (Feb 27, 2009)

CRAZY...........i would kill for them gunz haha


----------



## Guest (Sep 20, 2011)

Aye hes a beast!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

nice, i honestly would remorgage the house for those guns!


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

fixed



Yoshi said:


> yeah in good shape for a slin monster...... lol


 lol


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

They're monsters forsure. glad he won though because he does look alot better than jay


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Incredible, his forearm looks wierd.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Yoshi said:


> Insulin?


Oh yes!!


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

how much would you pay for a body like that?

It would transform your whole life!

I'd pay 30k


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

omg!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

Awesome!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

his arms are bigger than my legs!


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

You know you've landed when your arms are wider than your head!

Nice Breitling watch too.


----------



## Paul_k2 (Mar 21, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Incredible, his forearm looks wierd.


His forearm have a very unique tie in to his upper arm, i think it looks awesome.


----------



## Diegouru (Oct 31, 2010)

Amazing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

My Mrs just heard me shout " FU*K ME " from the kitchen..

Now THOSE are the arms dreams are made of....

Man l wish my gym was open still !!


----------



## Wardy211436114751 (Jan 24, 2011)

I watched him up against Jay on the final posing and his arms looked awesome but it really puts it into perspective when you see him wearing a t-shirt like that, his gunz are out of this world!


----------



## Zangief (Aug 5, 2010)

No amount of drugs, diet or training would give me those arms  the guy has gifted genetics!


----------



## stuboy (Nov 1, 2010)

Awesome< bigger than my legs!!!


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

MrMike said:


> No amount of drugs, diet or training would give me those arms  the guy has gifted genetics!


That's why they call him phil the gift Heath lol

Amazing forearms! Absolutely incredible arms!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Jeez, his forearm is like most pro's calf muscles!


----------



## Jonnyboi (Aug 23, 2009)

He says he really doesn't train his arms that much as they grow like crazy and they are 22ich bad boys as he says.


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

Suprakill4 said:


> Incredible, his forearm looks wierd.


just small wrists mate


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

he will end up winning something if he carries on. bite


----------



## dbyahoo (Sep 19, 2007)

Phil is one worthy winner. F*** those arms are monsters!


----------



## Shaynewob (Aug 6, 2011)

Easy victory for phil looked amazing


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

BB2 said:


> how much would you pay for a body like that?
> 
> It would transform your whole life!
> 
> I'd pay 30k


Would cost you more than that and that's if you had the drive and the genetics to go with it!


----------



## Mark W H (Jan 25, 2010)

I think he might be on something more than a protien shake each day. Would love to see what they look like "off season", still huge but no where near as impresive.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

There just like my arms...

Just 10 times bigger :scared:


----------



## Weedon (Jun 29, 2010)

Just seen another picture, Not sure if its been posted yet but Holy Sh*t!


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Average :whistling:


----------



## deeconfrost (Dec 15, 2010)

yup he has my kinda arms lol!!


----------



## James s (Sep 18, 2010)

His system must be under so much strain, would love to hear about sleeping/breathing issues.


----------



## 6083 (Jun 21, 2007)

HOLY **** -- at what point does somone cease to be human?


----------



## Vinney (Apr 27, 2011)

not my bag...


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

OMG!! Look at his tricep, jesus!


----------



## Mr-Fizzle (Sep 5, 2011)

Absolute monster...I met him two years ago at UKBFF Portsmouth show...I thought I had a fairly decent set of pipes but when I stood for the pics with him I felt like a little boy....definately genetically gifted and extremely hard working. Overall nice guy too!


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Nice but they are only 13 inches as he's 2ft 6inch tall..


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

Nice arms but got distracted by the girl. You can keep the arms I'll have the blond.


----------



## transformer23 (Jun 12, 2010)

Muscle on top of muscle on top of even more muscle! Beast!


----------



## dru0111 (Aug 28, 2007)

so many separations, cant get my head around it. Incredible


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Damn...cant believe his condition, each muscle is clearly defines and striated :scared:


----------



## BIG BUCK (Mar 26, 2010)

How is this possible? Even after 20 years of training/diet and gear being spot on, i cant see it............ i bet 30% is genetics?


----------

